# Decent make of HGH at moment?



## boyd_j (Apr 19, 2008)

hi guys just wondering what the latest decent brands of hgh are going around at the mo. looking at stocking up


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I have just taken hold of 300 ius of Riptropin, and I have only been on a week but from the sides I am experiencing it is strong stuff, I am waking up in the morning with dead hands and last week my wrists were aching, this is always a good sign for me, so at the moment having no complaints, will see how we go along as the months progress...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

musclemorpheus said:


> I have just taken hold of 300 ius of Riptropin, and I have only been on a week but from the sides I am experiencing it is strong stuff, I am waking up in the morning with dead hands and last week my wrists were aching, this is always a good sign for me, so at the moment having no complaints, will see how we go along as the months progress...


strong stuff? in comparison to what? the best GH brand around is Genotropin, NutropinAQ or Simplexx


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

im not a big GH user but Hygetropins & Getropins always seem to get good feedback?


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> strong stuff? in comparison to what? the best GH brand around is Genotropin, NutropinAQ or Simplexx


Hey Pscarb, i have read most of your comments about HGH usage and they are somewhat critical of this "wonder drug" .. Of course you have used the stuff yourself so i am asking a basic question that, is this stuff over-hyped on internet and specially in American press? or is it really worth having some research on for personal use later down the years? Thanks in advance mate  ( in regards to subsituting AAS use )


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I Think it all depend what you what from your HGH most of the time I just use 2ius for youthfulness strong bones & to repair muscle & tendons after hard training

If you use with Tren it is twice as effective IMO

If you want to get muscle growth then you will have to take risks with high doses

Ive used 10ius a day, 4-6ius a day is safe so some in the know say,

but there are some that use 30ius a day then you risk heart enlargement


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rick_86 said:


> Hey Pscarb, i have read most of your comments about HGH usage and they are somewhat critical of this "wonder drug" .. Of course you have used the stuff yourself so i am asking a basic question that, is this stuff over-hyped on internet and specially in American press? or is it really worth having some research on for personal use later down the years? Thanks in advance mate  ( in regards to subsituting AAS use )


i am critical on the individuals need to use GH not the drug it self......i think the drug is great if used correctly and by the right person......it will not "rip you up" or "make you massive" and certainly cannot be substituted for AAS use but given you are not in your late teens/early twenties then it can be of use in addition to a AAS cycle......

it is over hyped by the people selling it as what they want to do is sell it.....it will burn some fat and help build some muscle but nothing magical....


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I am meaning strong in comparison to other Chinese generic GH, I have never tried any pharma HGH, so can't compare to that...

I was only saying what I am using at present, I am over the 40 mark and this makes me feel better than other types I have tried recently.. even the last 2 boxes of Hyge I bought I didn't fel a great deal and I wasn't sure if this was bunk...

The last time I felt like this was a while ago.. when I was complaining of my wrists being sore and I felt sleepy all the time..

If I could get hold of decent Pharma I would take that over this Chinese HGH.. But for me at this time it is looking promising...only time will tell...


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

the rips are the strongest thing ive had since hyg first appeared, as paul says pharma is good but for me it too pricey and rips at the moment measure up well, that said they will probably go **** soon enough so get em while they are good lol


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

Exactly the same for me danimal, I think I will be investing in some more in the not too distant future...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

musclemorpheus said:


> I am meaning strong in comparison to other Chinese generic GH, I have never tried any pharma HGH, so can't compare to that...
> 
> I was only saying what I am using at present, I am over the 40 mark and this makes me feel better than other types I have tried recently.. even the last 2 boxes of Hyge I bought I didn't fel a great deal and I wasn't sure if this was bunk...
> 
> ...


that was all i was asking mate as you can understand we have guys come on here and say "best GH out there really strong blah blah" but they have never used a different brand.....hence the question.



danimal said:


> the rips are the strongest thing ive had since hyg first appeared, as paul says pharma is good but for me it too pricey and rips at the moment measure up well, that said they will probably go **** soon enough so get em while they are good lol


exactly mate and you are right they will get weaker but not underdosed just dosed correctly so you might as well make the most of it while you can.....on that subject a friend of mine has just started the HYGE with the new tops and he says they are the strongest Hyge he has used....


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Paul, you have used Western pharma and the generics floating around.

Do you think there is any truth in the speculation that some of the stuff floating around just contains anti-diuretic hormone and this is what causes the weight gain and the CTS? i.e. people are basically all buying into a huge con and what they think they are getting is something very different to genuine HGH.


----------



## Duc999 (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm in my early 40's and have used all sorts of HGH over the last 4-5 years some better than others.

However I'm presently using Rips and liking them, I'm on 3iu at bed time.

I don't know if they are over dosed or just correctly dosed but they are very good.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> Paul, you have used Western pharma and the generics floating around.
> 
> Do you think there is any truth in the speculation that some of the stuff floating around just contains anti-diuretic hormone and this is what causes the weight gain and the CTS? i.e. people are basically all buying into a huge con and what they think they are getting is something very different to genuine HGH.


no mate i dont, i love how rumours spread if the people buying into this was so concerned why not get some GH tested? the people starting this rumour don't sell peptides by any chance do they


----------



## Be Real (Apr 14, 2011)

I have been using genetech genetropin for about 8-9 weeks now, at 10iu daily, 5 in morning 5 at night. along with 10ml test weekly. Diet real strict 8 meals a day, gym 5 days week. sitting at over 22stone with 24% body fat. I think i fell into the trap of "gh will rip ya up" so been banging 10iu daily and feel or look no different. I had no CPT or sore joints that people talk about, its like just injecting water or somethin. only 3 bottles left then going to change brand, so open for suggestions of the next one to use if anyone can help. Price is no issue. just wan2 "rip up" lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> no mate i dont, i love how rumours spread if the people buying into this was so concerned why not get some GH tested? the people starting this rumour don't sell peptides by any chance do they


 :lol: No no, no ulterior motives in that sense.

I suppose there will always be a degree of suspicion with goods coming from the East thats all.

You used Rips at all?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if price is no object then get pharma GH any of these 3..

Norditropin Simplexx

Nutropin AQ

Genotropin (Kabi cartride not the one you have now)

with all the above 4iu's per day is plenty....


----------

